# Turtle License



## S-Dempsey (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guys 
I'm 14 and I want to get a pet turtle and already know i have to get a license and i know that pretty much everyone here knows how and where to get them except me. And also just top ask if the best type to keep indoors with reasonably low maintenence species would be a Mud Turtle???


----------



## Gavin (Oct 11, 2008)

S-Dempsey said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm 14 and I want to get a pet turtle and already know i have to get a license and i know that pretty much everyone here knows how and where to get them except me. And also just top ask if the best type to keep indoors with reasonably low maintenence species would be a Mud Turtle???


Murray River short neck turtles are pretty easy to keep. Well you could go to www.petlink.com.au then go to reptiles and amphibians, i've seen alot of turtles on there or i think i saw some turtles on the For sale forum here.


----------



## S-Dempsey (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## Mclovin (Oct 12, 2008)

heyyy

you can get a licence just google class 1 reptile and you will find a form simply fill that out and send it to the adress marked out on the website it will be aproved in abot 3 weeks


----------



## Shonfield (Oct 12, 2008)

what state are you in?
its different in each one.
also eastern long neck or murray river are the two most common and easiest to keep.
also both sell for around $70 so there cheap.


----------

